# The Darkest Hour (Christmas Day 2011)



## Furious George (Nov 29, 2011)

​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcv_L-rDt6c[/YOUTUBE]



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> The story tells of a group of five young people who fight to survive in Russia after an alien invasion, the catch being that the aliens are invisible energy lifeforms.



Can't get excited.

I wish it wasn't so obvious to me that this movie is going to be a huge disappointment.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 30, 2011)

No one at all is interested in this?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks like shit .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks fucking terrible.  It also seems like I have seen the trailer at the theater 5-6 times already this year.  I will be excited when the advertising finally stops.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> No one at all is interested in this?



Why the _hell_ would you open a film on Christmas Day? What kind of idiot would do that?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 1, 2011)

When is christmas day?


----------



## Piekage (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks kinda boring, like the same thing that's been coming out for a few years. Alien invasions are getting kind of predictable. I'd like an alien movie were they _don't_ try to take us over for a change, or they take the whole planet to 'protect' us or something. Premise sounds kinda silly too IMO. 'There's aliens! But they're invisible! Oooohhhhh!'


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 1, 2011)

... I've seen this plot 10,000 times all ready. Give them the Planet its not like the human race needs it or anything.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

This movie absolutely blew my mind. A breathless triumph.


----------



## tashtin (Jan 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This movie absolutely blew my mind. A breathless triumph.



You 'Avin a laff? Was easily the worst film I've seen in years, so bad and so cliched.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Is it bad?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2012)

^ Only if you don't like rip-roaring good times and the blockbuster adventure sensation of 2011! This film will literally blow you away!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2012)

lol I keep forgetting that this film exist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Why do I feel like George is being sarcastic.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 23, 2012)

This movie was awful. It's only a popcorn flick to bring your girlfriend with.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 23, 2012)

From the trailers, it looks like this movie was filmed on someone's phone...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

SO REALISTIC!!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 24, 2012)

George


----------

